# Crate size



## pdbrady (Oct 18, 2006)

General question here about crate size...I currently have a 42" crate that Sasha stays in while we are at work and sleeps in at night. She is 8 months old, 65lbs and stands 23" tall at the shoulders. Is that crate size adequate for her or does she need a larger crate? I don't know if I am just being paranoid that it is too small, she can stand up, lay down, turn around, everything she is supposed to be able to do, I just worry it's cramping her.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I believe that's the same size we have, and we still use it occasionally. Though, Samson hasn't used it at night since he hit six months. And we just recently quit using it during the day too.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

That is the same size crate I had for Sandy and use for Nugget. I have the area a lot smaller at this point. Puppy phase. She loves it. I leave the door open during the day. When she wants some quite time, that is where she Zzzzz's out. As she grows I will remove the divider! That is where she is now!
Swimming in goldenland, looking / waiting for ducks!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I think as long as they can stand up and lay down that is sufficient. you don't want them to have too much room.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That size was fine for Lucky after he was full-grown. He never seemed crampped to me, and still had the ability to "sprawl". He hasn't really used it lately as he seems to behave himself for the most part when we are gone. He does go in there when I'm cooking to be close to the food and out of the way.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That is the same size I had for my other golden and now use for Bailey. My first golden was 80 lbs and quite tall (although I never measured him to the shoulders). Ours is collapsible and we even used it on long car rides to the beach in the back of the van.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I was told that as long as they have room to turn around in it, its fine. 

Speaking of crates, has anyone ever tried those collapsible crates that look like a little tent? What a waste of money. Lucy just rolled it across the room like a hamster in one of those clear plastic balls :bowl:


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Lol. My friend tried to give me one that she wasn't using and that is exactly what happened. It reminded me of the hamster ball thing. The only way it works is if you prop it up against the wall and a bed or something.....


----------



## pdbrady (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the imput. My husband will be glad too because now I won't be spending the $100 on a new crate!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We have a 42'' crate also. We bought that about a month ago for our soon to be baby girl Katie. We really havent decided how long we plan on using it. But it will be her special bed / space to call her own. We were gunna get the bigger size - 48'' but we thought we would just stick with the 42''


----------



## JimP (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm interested in this thread, my breeder recommended a 36" x 24" x 27" crate ( the catalog lists up to 70lbs ) with the adjustable wall.

The next size up is 42", but it's a big bump in price too. 

Thoughts?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

JimP said:


> I'm interested in this thread, my breeder recommended a 36" x 24" x 27" crate ( the catalog lists up to 70lbs ) with the adjustable wall.
> 
> The next size up is 42", but it's a big bump in price too.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'd go with the 42". If you get the 36" and it winds up too small, then you'd have to spend the money on the 42" anyway, on top of what you already spent for the smaller one. We have the 42" for Augie, and at 4.5 months of age I wonder if it will be big enough when he's fully grown, as there isn't tons of room left in it. I guess that's the other thing to consider--whether you are likely to have a smaller golden, or a larger one at maturity. What size are the parents?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I wouldn't call Lucky a large Golden. The 42 is perfect for him. I think he might be cramped with something smaller.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

JimP said:


> I'm interested in this thread, my breeder recommended a 36" x 24" x 27" crate ( the catalog lists up to 70lbs ) with the adjustable wall.
> 
> The next size up is 42", but it's a big bump in price too.
> 
> Thoughts?


I've got the 42" and I can't imagine Samson being comfortable in anything smaller...


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi,
I would go with a 42" also. We have that size for our 15 month old golden boy and it's perfect right now. Anything smaller would be cramping his style. He is 68 Lbs right now. He does get some free time but also we put him still in the crate once in while so he doesn't lose the crate training. He goes right in and gets his cookie. 
All the best,
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I use the 48 here at home for mine but when we travel I put them in the side by side made for an suv.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

We use the 42" as well. I guess you could get away with the smaller one if you have a female, but I can't imagine using anything smaller for my male.


----------



## JimP (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks. We ordered two 42" crates on sale. One for upstairs, one for downstairs.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

JimP said:


> I'm interested in this thread, my breeder recommended a 36" x 24" x 27" crate ( the catalog lists up to 70lbs ) with the adjustable wall.
> 
> The next size up is 42", but it's a big bump in price too.
> 
> Thoughts?


We looked at the 36' one and IMO thats too small for this kinda breed of dog. I totally understand when you mean theres a big price difference. We actually ended up getting a used one that was in very good condition from someone in our city. Cause here they can range from $130 all the way to $200 + then taxes.....

If you have a classifieds site I would see if you can get a 42' for a good price also.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Everything I've read says 42. I guess it does depend on the size that the dog will be but you're better off with too big rather than too small because then you're putting out the money twice.


----------



## Dilly70 (Oct 9, 2006)

JimP said:


> I'm interested in this thread, my breeder recommended a 36" x 24" x 27" crate ( the catalog lists up to 70lbs ) with the adjustable wall.
> 
> The next size up is 42", but it's a big bump in price too.
> 
> Thoughts?


Everything I've read has stated that you will want the 42" crate for your dog; I also have a friend with a female golden who is 80 pounds and they used the 42" crate for her. She's eight now, so they are using it for their new puppy (my pup's sister!).  I got a 42" crate for my pup; he was the runt of the litter. I got the crate with 2 doors and a divider. It is still too big for him, so we've put in a box to take away some space. I'm not concerned about it being too big now, but I would worry if I thought there was a chance it would be too small when he's older!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Sounds about right, but you would know best by seeing if she can move around in it and such. Mine is huge:doh: Kody doesn't have a crate, he's got a condo 

His is really big one. 48 L, 30 W, and 33 H. It was bought for my last golden, I didn't know much of his parents or size so went big to be safe, and it is just passed down from him too Kody. This crate could probally do a 100 pounder, and Kody's only about 67-68 pounds. LOL


----------

